

Walt Disney Creative Org Chart - grinich
http://www.atissuejournal.com/2009/08/walt-disney’s-creative-organization-chart/

======
chimz
It says 'This Chart Designates Operations And Not Authorities' at the bottom,
so I'd think it's not really their org chart but more of a 'movie process'
chart.

------
dkokelley
Is it just me or is there a face in the org chart?

I think this is a great, creative way to present this information. Management
is on the right, production is on the left, and the chart identifies processes
and direction, instead of business groups and job functions.

------
hristov
Why is there "morgue" under management????

~~~
jrbedard
It must be the Walt Disney archives. Or the cryogenic facility...

~~~
far33d
Yah - the morgue is the archives. This is what newspapers call it too.

